# Re-intro



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey all! 

Can't remember my old password and have changed email address so can't log on under my old user name. 10 brownie points to anyone who can guess my old user name! :lol:

Been offline for quite a while (kept moving round) but back on now permanently (I hope).

Got a lot of posts to catch up on so I'll be doing a bit of reading before I start posting again.

8)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Stumpy perhaps? ^^


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome back, passwords are a pain in the ar#e..!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I can get your password back, PM me stump.


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey bro again


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey stumpy


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Stumpy if you pm me I'll get your old account re-activated,

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the original VIP is back in da house :lol:

8)


----------

